# 32 Lashed sizing question



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I found a good deal for these online, but I wasn't sure of 32s sizing. I was able to go to a shop and try on a pair of the Summits and they fit pretty true to show size. I was just wondering if I would be safe in ordering the Lashed in the same size I tried the Summit on

Thanks guys


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm probably not going to be the only person to tell you to find a local shop to try them on first and then order online if you found a better price. I rode a Burton Rampant 8.5 and then ordered the Lashed in the same size, taking a chance they'd fit. I just made sure the site had an exchange policy if they didn't fit right. I ended up getting lucky and they were just a little too snug in the toe.. My goofy ass size is between an 8.5 and a 9 so I just got them baked to pack them out and they are a perfect fit now.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> I'm probably not going to be the only person to tell you to find a local shop to try them on first and then order online if you found a better price. .


Dont do this please.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ETM said:


> Dont do this please.


Why would you not go try them on to make sure they fit and you get the right size???? If they do, then who cares if you order them online at a better price?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> Why would you not go try them on to make sure they fit and you get the right size???? If they do, then who cares if you order them online at a better price?


clearly you have no morals


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ETM said:


> clearly you have no morals


So you are more going for the "support my local business" mentality Im assuming? I buy what I can locally. My local shop knows me by name, but if they don't carry a brand of something I'm looking for, I'm going to look elsewhere or take advantage of a deal.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> So you are more going for the "support my local business" mentality Im assuming? I buy what I can locally. My local shop knows me by name, but if they don't carry a brand of something I'm looking for, I'm going to look elsewhere or take advantage of a deal.


I wasn't going to bother with a reply but did you just say you are going to try on boots they dont have in stock?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ETM said:


> I wasn't going to bother with a reply but did you just say you are going to try on boots they dont have in stock?


Read my whole post. I took a chance after verifying the websites return/exchange policy when I bought my Lashed boots. No one local sold them. I got lucky that they fit without going through an exchange. My point is that if OP has a local shop that carries 32 Lashed boots, he should definitely try them on which is a no brainer. I decided to buy them because of the reviews I've read on here and I got to get a hands on with them when I was in Stowe, but they didn't have my size so there was no point trying on a 11 when I knew it was way too big. I know using logic in a post may be hard earlier in the morning, but your arguing for no reason which leads me to believe you are out for a morning troll .


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dominic252 said:


> So I found a good deal for these online, but I wasn't sure of 32s sizing. I was able to go to a shop and try on a pair of the Summits and they fit pretty true to show size. I was just wondering if I would be safe in ordering the Lashed in the same size I tried the Summit on
> 
> Thanks guys


you would be pretty safe. I have bought different 32boots in an 11and they all fit the same


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> your arguing for no reason which leads me to believe you are out for a morning troll .


 not at all
I just disagree with what you recommended.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ETM said:


> not at all
> I just disagree with what you recommended.


To each his own.... OPs money so he needs to do whats best for him price wise while also making sure his boots fit. Now that being said, I did miss the part where he try 32's already.. My bad.... Dunkin' Donuts coffee finally set in... I need more of this shit


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't mean to cause an argument...anyway, I'll probably end up ordering them. Thanks guys


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

dominic252 said:


> Didn't mean to cause an argument...anyway, I'll probably end up ordering them. Thanks guys


Difference of opinion bro lol.. Good luck with them. Did you find the laced or the fast track Lashed boot? I wish I had more backing but other than wearing mine around the house to break them in, I haven't had the chance to ride them yet. They feel great strapped into the board though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> I'm probably not going to be the only person to tell you to *find a local shop to try them on first and then order online if you found a better price*.


This garbage is what ETM is referring to, and while you may not be the only person, all of you can expect to get flamed.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> This garbage is what ETM is referring to, and while you may not be the only person, all of you can expect to get flamed.


Playing devils advocate, why the hell would he buy from the shop if OP found a better deal online? Yet you preach trying on boots because they are your most important piece of gear. You have to try them on somewhere. If the shop is willing to help match a price then support your local business.. 85% of what I buy is from my local shop (and I buy a lot from simple beanies and wax to bindings, boards etc) so you "flaming" someone for finding a deal this time that a local shop is not offering or may not have is ridiculous. Get off your self righteousness and tell me EVERYTHING you buy is from your local shop!


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> Difference of opinion bro lol.. Good luck with them. Did you find the laced or the fast track Lashed boot? I wish I had more backing but other than wearing mine around the house to break them in, I haven't had the chance to ride them yet. They feel great strapped into the board though.


The laced kind. I had the Speed Zone Rulers for a long time and I got sick of that type of lacing. I'd rather just get the traditional laces.


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, I do get a lot of stuff from board shops. I always buy wax, hats, gloves, jackets, pants, etc. from there. I don't have the money to get a whole new setup this year so I wanted to at least get new boots. The place I tried boots on at was a Zumiez in Erie, which I would never buy anything from because they'll be in business no matter what. If I want to buy something from a board shop that I can't find for significantly cheaper, I'd go home to Ohio and go to the shop I always go to, but I can't do that this time around.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> Playing devils advocate, why the hell would he buy from the shop if OP found a better deal online? Yet you preach trying on boots because they are your most important piece of gear. You have to try them on somewhere. If the shop is willing to help match a price then support your local business.. 85% of what I buy is from my local shop (and I buy a lot from simple beanies and wax to bindings, boards etc) so you "flaming" someone for finding a deal this time that a local shop is not offering or may not have is ridiculous. Get off your self righteousness and tell me EVERYTHING you buy is from your local shop!


I bought a pair of bindings recently from someone on this forum.

Everything else I use I have purchased locally, although some has been at bigger stores unfortunately.

Don't be mad cuz I quoted you, you made a short simple statement, which is gonna rub people the wrong way, it did ETM, myself and I'm sure others. 

Going to a shop with the mindset of taking up their time to try on boots with every intention of buying them from someone cheaper online is absolute bullshit, and its called ethics, you can call it smart shopping, I'm not here to change you, but from where I can see, on my high horse, it looks and smells like bullshit.

And giving someone else advice to be a douchebag, is like being a douchebag x2.


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't intend on this happening just by asking a simple question. Obviously this is a touchy subject on this forum so next time I just won't ask and buy something online on my own terms.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not trying to start a war either, even though my language is strong, I am simply trying to point out the crux of the issue, which is what and how it was put by sleev, and explain the reasons for the reaction. 

If you have the intentions of doing this, tell the shopworker who is fitting you for boots and gauge their reaction.


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh of course. I wouldn't just go try on boots for an hour and be like "Well I like them, but they're cheaper online so bye" haha. I would definitely tell them before hand. 

But anyway, back to the original topic, I'd be ok with getting the size I tried on even though it's a different boot?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dominic252 said:


> Oh of course. I wouldn't just go try on boots for an hour and be like "Well I like them, but they're cheaper online so bye" haha. I would definitely tell them before hand.
> 
> But anyway, back to the original topic, I'd be ok with getting the size I tried on even though it's a different boot?


Probably.

Also, FWIW, I do buy "things" online.

"find a local shop to try them on first and then order online if you found a better price."

Is just not cool.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I'm not trying to start a war either, even though my language is strong, I am simply trying to point out the crux of the issue, which is what and how it was put by sleev, and explain the reasons for the reaction.
> 
> If you have the intentions of doing this, tell the shopworker who is fitting you for boots and gauge their reaction.





dominic252 said:


> Oh of course. I wouldn't just go try on boots for an hour and be like "Well I like them, but they're cheaper online so bye" haha. I would definitely tell them before hand.
> 
> But anyway, back to the original topic, I'd be ok with getting the size I tried on even though it's a different boot?


.....and OP, I'm not saying to sit in a shop either and waste their time, but its hypocritical at the same time to say try something on, but spend more money just because its a local shop... Too many people get butthurt on the net from text. Snowklinger, I'm not even judging your opinion, but you have to be able to get what you want at a reasonable price. Trust me, whether you want to believe me or not, every board I've bought has been from my shop and all but one set of bindings and one set of boots has been bought at the same shops. I even tell them I'd rather support my local business when we talk. The ethics and moral issue is to not be a habitual douchebag as you put it, but for the sake of OP's thread, jumping in this time, trying on a boot tactfully and saving a couple bucks isn't unethical or morally wrong. If a shop is willing to help the OP this time, OP is more apt to go and buy more gear from them because they were courteous. I've used these practices before. Its caring about your customer and assuming certain risks in a business. I'm going to stop the debate at this point and we all share the same love for this sport.

As ETM said, I missed the part that you tried on a 32 boot. You should be ok. Like I said too, you can verify there is a reasonable exchange policy with the site you are looking at to make sure you can exchange for a different size if it is off.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

dominic252 said:


> The place I tried boots on at was a Zumiez in Erie, which I would never buy anything from because they'll be in business no matter what.


Guys, he's trying on at Zumiez, a chain that now carries Lil' Wayne's brand. It's not like this was a core shop or anything.


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

This thread got way off topic from what I originally even asked so I'm just going to thank everyone for helping me out with this and ending it.


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Guys, he's trying on at Zumiez, a chain that now carries Lil' Wayne's brand. It's not like this was a core shop or anything.


Exactly! I didn't care about going there and doing it because everyone that was there was a total jerk and acted like they were above me and shit like that. If I ever went to the shop I frequent to do this, I would make it known before hand and ask if they would care. If they seemed upset or irritated by it, I obviously wouldn't


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

dominic252 said:


> Exactly! I didn't care about going there and doing it because everyone that was there was a total jerk and acted like they were above me and shit like that. If I ever went to the shop I frequent to do this, I would make it known before hand and ask if they would care. If they seemed upset or irritated by it, I obviously wouldn't


Zumiez is like talking to a bunch of retards. Don't worry man.. Have a good season and enjoy some, hopefully badass, conditions


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Guys, he's trying on at Zumiez, a chain that now carries Lil' Wayne's brand. It's not like this was a core shop or anything.


Guess I shouldn't have bought dem lil Wayne kicks lol


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea its true all I want is loveland to open :laugh:

with all the zumiez talk, you could always go do this at that one shop you hate lol


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> yea its true all I want is loveland to open :laugh:
> 
> with all the zumiez talk, you could always go do this at that one shop you hate lol


I didn't even know Zumiez sold gear until I walked by there a few weeks ago. Not even a comparison, but I'll be happy when Liberty and Whitetail open.. I've got to move west lol


----------



## dominic252 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah it's tough living in Ohio and love snowboarding haha.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

recently on line retail abt 25%
local shops abt 50%
used local and online abt 25%

Local core shop is very good and knows I will spend money...this year board, binders and some parts...abt $1100. A couple weeks ago found some 32 focus boas a half-size down on fleabay and ran in the local shop to quickly try for size and told them up front...they noted it was hella deal and didn't blink about finding the same boot and letting try them on... and noted they would do the same thing. And this past week went in and asked them about some binding parts that were apparently sold out on-line...they also noted the distrubutor confirmed the parts were sold out....but they offered to try to source the parts...boom 1 day later via a rep for a very reasonable price and I spend more money with them. Local shops its about the relationship. There is also a local zumies but they have gotten zero of my money cause they could not or would not do anything but the brahtard thing.

Ime...4th pair of 32's...they are about a 1 or 1/2 half size larger than my shoe when broken in...so I size down.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> I'm probably not going to be the only person to tell you to find a local shop to try them on first and then order online if you found a better price. I rode a Burton Rampant 8.5 and then ordered the Lashed in the same size, taking a chance they'd fit. I just made sure the site had an exchange policy if they didn't fit right. I ended up getting lucky and they were just a little too snug in the toe.. My goofy ass size is between an 8.5 and a 9 so I just got them baked to pack them out and they are a perfect fit now.


I agree, but at the same time support your local shop! I actually just got a pair of 2012 lashed boots from a local shop for 50% off, if the price difference is 10 bucks just buy from your shop man.



ETM said:


> clearly you have no morals


Not everyone has the extra money to just take a chance and buy the right size, every boot is different so not sure how rich you have to be to have good morals, but I guess i'm not there yet.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> recently on line retail abt 25%
> local shops abt 50%
> used local and online abt 25%
> 
> ...


I missed the recent swap at our local spot. I've got some boots and bindings that I want to try and sell. Its a pretty cool gig. They give you 100% store credit or I think 90% cash for them hosting a swap meet to get rid of your gear. I have things on my list still so if I can offload my stuff in November, Im going to be getting the credit and doin' some more gear grabbin' lol


----------

